# Ocean launch areas



## J_Lannon (Jul 23, 2003)

What are everyones favorate launch areas for Ocean kayaking?

Are there places down along the beach front to launch a kayak without getting into trouble? Or are we stuck with Rudee and Lesner?

I have been limiting myself to the Lesner Kayak launch and would like to get out to other places here locally.

It would be nice to get some dolphin pics, or some pics looking in at the beach.


Thanx..........John


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

Someone else might know better, but I think anywhere there's a posted beach access you can put in. Which may mean you hafta carry a 60# yak plus gear over a dune and across 50 yards of beach.


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

Carry it? As soon as I hit the sand, I drag it.  Grommet's right, any place there is a legal beach access, go for it. I like Sandbridge. Anywhere south of the S turn to where they're building the new condos, look for an open space (they're marked by white lines...if you park anywhere else, you're gonna get towed ) near a marked beach access. Also the lot just south of the Sandbridge Market. 4 bucks, I think. Some places at the north end of VB, but you have to search for them.


----------

